# Killer Feature



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

For me, the killer feature is the new remote!

What a joy to not have to muck with setting multiple IR addresses on multiple remotes if you have multiple Tivos in one room.

I didn't realize that each Roamio remote pairs on a separate RF frequency to a unique TiVo. Very cool.

It would be very cool if TiVo would release a USB attachable RF receiver so we can use a Roamio remote with a Premiere.

Details on the remote:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Offset by the lack of IR learning though... I still prefer TiVo Glo remotes as a result. You'd think at least the Plus or Pro would come with an IR learning remote...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jfh3 said:


> For me, the killer feature is the new remote


If you ask me, it is inferior in every way to the Slide remote, except that it requires no dongle.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I've got both my elite and my plus remote next to me. I'm using the elite as it just feels more comfortable in my hand (as I raise it in the air to get clearance). Old dog not liking new tricks.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My real problem with the new remote was its VERY limited range. As in it does not work from across the room of my Home Theater. (approx. 30 ft and one pane of glass). The slide remote works fine and has learning IR.

Hopefully the new slide remote has more than 4 learning functions.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

One of mine works from about 30-40 feet, no glass, but not a straight line. Haven't tried the other from more than about 25 feet.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> One of mine works from about 30-40 feet, no glass, but not a straight line. Haven't tried the other from more than about 25 feet.


If you have TR (TiVo Roamio) in two or more rooms one must use a different code or the RF may connect to both TRs


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> If you have TR (TiVo Roamio) in two or more rooms one must use a different code or the RF may connect to both TRs


Not sure what you mean ...

Each Roamio/Roamio remote pair uses a unique frequency, so you can set two Roamios in a room with earlier Tivos and have no remote conflicts.

You can connect multiple Roamio Remotes in RF mode to one Roamio, but I don't think you can pair one remote to multiple boxes. (Haven't tried it)


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

Here's something I haven't seen mentioned anyplace yet....does the Roamio remote control a Premiere? As in, if I place Roamio next to a Premiere that it will be replacing, do I have to worry about changing the IR code on the Roamio remote to keep it from controlling the Premiere as well?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

KnordRW said:


> Here's something I haven't seen mentioned anyplace yet....does the Roamio remote control a Premiere?


It does. First thing I tried... it worked fine as an IR remote, but the amber light went flashing for a while. (Having read the FAQ, I now know that this is the remote looking for a Roamio to pair with.)



> _As in, if I place Roamio next to a Premiere that it will be replacing, do I have to worry about changing the IR code on the Roamio remote to keep it from controlling the Premiere as well?_


I can't comment on that. Unplugged the old TiVo first.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Best new thing about the remote: Has a code for the TV I'm using it with that doesn't double everything up.

Worst new thing: Back button messes up the layout.

Although it's a little longer than the Slide, it's very similar in design. Surprisingly they made the thumbs buttons even smaller.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Not sure what you mean ...
> 
> Each Roamio/Roamio remote pair uses a unique frequency, so you can set two Roamios in a room with earlier Tivos and have no remote conflicts.
> 
> You can connect multiple Roamio Remotes in RF mode to one Roamio, but I don't think you can pair one remote to multiple boxes. (Haven't tried it)


Now I think understand. Each RF remote pairs with a single TR and than will not interfere with another TR in the next room.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> Now I think understand. Each RF remote pairs with a single TR and than will not interfere with another TR in the next room.


Correct.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> I now know that this is the remote looking for a Roamio to pair with.


Would that be a Julieto trying to pair with a Roamio? And shouldn't that be addressed in the 'Lowered Expectations' thread? ;0)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Correct.


I just looked at the SI screen on my TP-4 and under the remote section it has RF so I wonder if the if the new RF remote will also work with the TP-4 TiVos


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lessd said:


> I just looked at the SI screen on my TP-4 and under the remote section it has RF so I wonder if the if the new RF remote will also work with the TP-4 TiVos


The Premiere doesn't have a built-in RF receiver (dongle).

If you get a Slide, *THAT* will work with either, but not both at the same time (only one Slide per dongle).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> I just looked at the SI screen on my TP-4 and under the remote section it has RF so I wonder if the if the new RF remote will also work with the TP-4 TiVos


I bet the forthcoming RF slide remote will have a dongle that will allow it to work on older models.


----------

